# General > General Knives & Blades >  A few knives off the bench

## randallss7

I do not particularly like to make stainless steel knives, they cost to much to make really, plus the heat treat is just boring, put in oven take out, clamp between a couple of aluminium plates, let cool and your done, I much better like playing in the fire.  With that said these powered stainless steels are pretty awesome.  

first up to bat is a 8" drop point in the Loveless style made from s35vn and Ivory micarta....mmmmm....hmmmmm
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

2nd is a new design for my lineup a 9" hunter, this one has a stabilized pine cone handle and blade is s30v
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

3rd is a big Damascus with a 20 piece handle, yes it was a pain, this one comes in at 9.5".
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

4th is a fillet knife, it will be my first one, been putting it off for a long time, handle is currently glueing up I will post some pic's of it tomorrow for better or worse.

----------


## Willie

Those are just Beautiful! Very nice work. I love the pine cone handle.

----------


## randallss7

My very first fillet knife, I'm about 90% happy with it its a little stiff not bad, I didn't want to sacrifice edge retention for flexibility, I shot for a 58-59 hrc on this one. 

11 1/4" total
6 1/8" blade made from 1/16" stock thickness 440c
handle is black and green g-10 with 416 stainless bolster simple nickel silver pins and lanyard tube.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

ready to go!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## tipacanoe

You can look at the guy in the mirror at the end of the day, and say, good job and be proud of your work.  Just great work.

----------


## JPGreco

Woah!  How did you make that pine cone handle?  I've always enjoyed your work, but something about that particular piece really jumps out at me.

----------


## randallss7

> Woah!  How did you make that pine cone handle?  I've always enjoyed your work, but something about that particular piece really jumps out at me.


I did not cast the handle one this one, I ordered it from www.ankromexotics.com, you can also buy the casting resin and do just about anything you can think of, or order it from him.  I regretfully have moved away from having time to do a lot of that myself, its just to time consuming.  He has very high quality products its kind of expensive check it out, he has a lot of exotic materials.

----------


## randallss7

here is the sheath for the pine cone handle, I remembered to take some pic's of the inside and how I do it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BornthatWay

These are some really fine looking knives. You should be very proud.

----------


## Winter

Great stuff.

----------


## Highhawk1948

Just great work!

----------


## finallyME

Beautiful knives

----------


## Grey

Wow that stabilized pine cone is incredible, looks like fish scales!

----------


## randallss7

Here is a 9.5 hunter I worked on for the last couple days, I had a couple knives in s35 to make, but I ordered cmp154cm by mistake, so here is what I did to salvage the weekend.  I am having heck with my camera and lighting today, so I took a few shots,  the pic's just does not do this knife justice.

9.5" total
4 1/2" blade, file work all the way around the spine and tang
handle is 416 stainless bolster 9 1/16" pins with single Mosaic and lanyard tube, scales are Mesquite burl with blue liners.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

Beautiful Work.

----------


## hunter63

Anyone would be proud to carry any one of those....very nice work.

----------


## Rick

You do some amazing work. The pine cone handle caught my eye as well. It looked like feathers to me. Beautiful tools all the way around.

----------


## randallss7

a couple ready to go home, both to same new owner.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
This one will be going to its new home Monday morning!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

He won't have anything to kick about on those. You did as good a job on the pants as you did on the blades. I don't think I've ever seen a sheath like that bottom one. That's pretty cool. Me likey.

----------


## randallss7

> He won't have anything to kick about on those. You did as good a job on the pants as you did on the blades. I don't think I've ever seen a sheath like that bottom one. That's pretty cool. Me likey.


Thanks this is a good customer of mine, he will take any knife I make...he also purchased this one
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Nice. I like that mokume bolstered one alot.

----------


## randallss7

> Nice. I like that mokume bolstered one alot.


every once in a while I have someone want one of those, its easy to work with but heck on the pocket book, I charge 100.00 for a bolster like that, 1, because the 4" bar cost me 99.00 bucks, and I can only get one set of bolsters out of it with enough left over in case I mess up a side,  If you think about it I actually give it away.  But it looks cool.

----------


## randallss7

I had to test the new fillet knife out today before I ship it home, I hope the new owner does not mind but I just could not pass up the opportunity.  I will be making myself one as soon as possible the thing worked great.  The back side tip of the knife was very handy for removing the ribs from the fillet, also worked great for making the initial cut, the thumb ramp cam in just as handy as I thought it would, not sure why more fillet knives do hot have this?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

It works.......

----------


## randallss7

This baby will be going home Monday I will miss it but guess what, I'm about to make a couple more, one for me and one for my son  :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

one finished up for a customer today, a new file work pattern I tried simple but looks cool to me anyway.  CMPS-35vn (I hate working with this hard a steel)  but I have to admit its some good stuff.

8" total
3 3/8" blade made from stock 3/16" cmps-35vn stainless
handle is brass bolster, with 2 Mosaic pins and 1 Mosaic lanyard tube

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

Made myself a fathers day present...lol.  I have been wanting a blade made from cmps-35vn for a while, this one had a couple imperfections with the tapered tang, excuse enough to keep it for myself...lol.  CMPS-35VN blade sand blasted for a frosted finish, I actually sand blasted the whole thing gave the pins and bolster the frosted look also.  Pressed a kydex sheath for it, I have a leather one for it also just plain black sheath.  This knife in my mind anyway is a cross bread, traditional hunting style, with a tactical finish.

8 1/4" total
3 3/4" blade made from 3/16" stock thickness cmps-35vn full flat grind and tapered tang removes a lot of the weight and give the knife a nice balance.
handle is sand blasted nickel silver bolster and pins black linen micarta also sand blasted.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Very nice. I like that alot.

----------


## shiftyer1

I don't know how well they hold up,  but they sure look good.  I will keep you in mind next time i'm in the market :Smile:

----------


## randallss7

> I don't know how well they hold up,  but they sure look good.  I will keep you in mind next time i'm in the market


as good as any, maybe better...lol, one has to take pride in his work right?  Any way I have been very busy with my other job but took off early today and finished up the sheath for this one.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

finished this one up today, it's for a law enforcement officer, he wanted a all around knife for hunting, self defence, etc this is what we came up with, I like his way of thinking.

10" total
4.5" blade made from 3/16 stock thickness cmps-35vn
handle is olive drab and black g-10 with 416 stainless bolsters and pinshhhhhhhhhh


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

here is another smaller EDC in black linen micarta and frosted cmps-35vn.

7 3/4 total
3 1/8" blade made from 1/8" stock thickness cmps-35vn
handle is black linen micarta with 9 1/16" pins and lanyard tube.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Nice. Does the back end serve a purpose other than a lanyard hole and impact weapon?

----------


## randallss7

> Nice. Does the back end serve a purpose other than a lanyard hole and impact weapon?


No he said he wanted a "little extra steel" sticking out of the scales for an impact weapon and to brake glass, I just made it look that way to complement the knife.   He originality approached me and ask for a fighting knife for lack of better words, after we talked for a while he just wanted a regular knife with the pommel, he is a police officer of some type, he said he wants to use it for defence in the reverse grip, I do not know I never want to be in a knife fight under any circumstances sounds to messy to me.  I actually like the way the knife turned out, kind of tactical but with a none tactical look, a working show piece.

----------


## SLVRBK

I know your intent isn't to sell these knives on this forum; however, I would be really interested in you sending me a price on that pine cone handle knife if it is available. That is some killer work.

----------


## randallss7

> I know your intent isn't to sell these knives on this forum; however, I would be really interested in you sending me a price on that pine cone handle knife if it is available. That is some killer work.


that knife was commissioned in March, it sold to a guy in NY for 300.00, I think its his 10th or 11th knife I cant remember. I do not have a problem selling on this forum Its just I stay so far behind I'm not sure I will ever get one finished to post in the classifieds. Fore example I just received a order for 4 knives today from a guy in TX all with bolster, file work, and burl wood handles made from cmps154cm.  I really do not try and sell me knives at all, I just show them and if someone wants one we go from there, well as a general rule anyway.  If you ever want one each is a collaboration between you and I if you so choose, I let the buyer have a great deal of input into the knife, I take no money up front as a general rule, turn around time is 2 or 3 months right now as I'm turning them around fairly well.  I make knives of all price ranges that one is one of the upper priced ones.

----------


## SLVRBK

> that knife was commissioned in March, it sold to a guy in NY for 300.00, I think its his 10th or 11th knife I cant remember. I do not have a problem selling on this forum Its just I stay so far behind I'm not sure I will ever get one finished to post in the classifieds. Fore example I just received a order for 4 knives today from a guy in TX all with bolster, file work, and burl wood handles made from cmps154cm.  I really do not try and sell me knives at all, I just show them and if someone wants one we go from there, well as a general rule anyway.  If you ever want one each is a collaboration between you and I if you so choose, I let the buyer have a great deal of input into the knife, I take no money up front as a general rule, turn around time is 2 or 3 months right now as I'm turning them around fairly well.


PM sent!!!

----------


## randallss7

busy week out the door.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## medic68

Very nice work, you have a gift.

----------


## chinookpilot77

> Thanks this is a good customer of mine, he will take any knife I make...he also purchased this one
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




love this one.  if you could, please PM me a price for a blade like this.  Thank you!

----------


## randallss7

scribbled this one out on a piece of paper this weekend, here is how it turned out, I'm not sure about this one, I'm on the fence, what do you guys think?

9 1/8" total, with a 4 1/4" blade made from 1/8" cmps35vn, handle is black and grey g-10 with 13 1/16" pins and one 1/4" lanyard tube.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not a fan of jimping, but is probably functional on the ramp.  I like the rest of it.

----------


## randallss7

> I'm not a fan of jimping, but is probably functional on the ramp.  I like the rest of it.


I'm neutral on jimping myself, I can take it or leave it.

----------


## Winter

I like it. Somehow the point is still close to centerline. Looks like it would excel at dressing large game. Nothing interferes with the base of the blade. Having the choil be wider than the blade will keep your work on the blade and/or the resistance will let you know you are off.

13 pins is a bit gratuitous, LOL, but it looks great. I'd hate to have to drill all those.

----------


## Buckman95

I like it.It's a cool looking blade.I haven't seen a shape like that before.Did you come up with it? I think it's unique myself.

----------


## randallss7

> I like it.It's a cool looking blade.I haven't seen a shape like that before.Did you come up with it? I think it's unique myself.


Well I drew it up on a piece of paper this weekend, so you could say I designed it, with that said I doubt it's 100% unique as there are a lot of blade shapes out there.  I did not copy an existing knife on this one that I know of.

----------


## Rick

I'm not a fan of jimping either. I would think where that is located it might be a little tough on the thumb, maybe not. Otherwise, I think it's a fine looking knife. The "offset" of the blade does give it a unique character. I think the plain sheath was a perfect match for it.

----------


## randallss7

> I'm not a fan of jimping either. I would think where that is located it might be a little tough on the thumb, maybe not. Otherwise, I think it's a fine looking knife. The "offset" of the blade does give it a unique character. I think the plain sheath was a perfect match for it.


I'm starting to become a big fan of plain looking sheaths, that and trying to keep the price down. I can buy this sheath made in USA for about what I can make it for, then add a few hours of my time, I can cut about 50.00 off the price of a knife going with this type of sheath, which works just fine.  I will offer both types options can be good.  As far as the jimping on this knife, I cut the jimping in on 1/8" centers and at 90 degree angles so you are really hard pressed to even feel the jimping.  I love to hunt and use a knife all the time, all of my game work will never utilize the jimping on this knife as I just do not hold it that way.  Now the elongated ricasso with the curved choil and the sweeping cutting edge makes for a very comfortable skinning posisition and safe comfortable place to put your finger.

----------


## Rick

When you have a knife that is a real piece of artwork I think it's kind of a disservice to put it in a fancy sheath. It detracts from the beauty of the knife. I feel the same way about tattoos on a beautiful woman. You see the tattoos and not the woman, which might be her goal. What do I know? 

If you have a knife that is a bit more plain then a fancy sheath can upscale it. Not quality wise but artistic value. You can show off the sheath then. That does not work the same way with women and tattoos however. LOL

----------


## Buckman95

> I'm neutral on jimping myself, I can take it or leave it.



Either way that's a very nice blade.How much does one like that go for?

----------


## randallss7

> Either way that's a very nice blade.How much does one like that go for?


Going to try just shy of 200 and see what happens. I suck at pricing knives.

----------


## randallss7

Finished one up this after noon, I really like this one.  It's my first Kirinite handle I was worried how it would look on a hunting knife, I think it turned out good.  It was different to work with but if you go slow and cool you will be ok, I finished 90% of the handle contouring and polishing by hand sanding then buffed to a shine with pink compound and loose cotton wheel.  I started with 3/8" scales on this one and really rounded them.

8" total
3 1/4" blade cut from 3/16" stock thickness cmps-35vnc stainless, this one has a full flat grind.
handle is Lava Flow Kirinite with nickel silver pins and lanyard tube

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Wild. Is that like corian?

----------


## randallss7

> Wild. Is that like corian?


They compare it to Corian in toughness, but to be honest with you I do not know, it was fairly easy to work with, and really finished out.

----------


## Buckman95

That's a nice looking blade.

----------


## randallss7

this one is ready to put to bed!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

8" Damascus hunter, a gift from father to son.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I really like the Kirinite knife. I'm not a fan of red knives but that is a very attractive knife. I don't know if it's the randomness of the pattern or the subdued red color but it's a very nice knife. 

The one you made your son is just drop dead gorgeous. Both of you should be very proud of it.

----------


## randallss7

> I really like the Kirinite knife. I'm not a fan of red knives but that is a very attractive knife. I don't know if it's the randomness of the pattern or the subdued red color but it's a very nice knife. 
> 
> The one you made your son is just drop dead gorgeous. Both of you should be very proud of it.


Oh not my son, it was purchased for a guys son...lol buy my Sons have several though.

----------


## Winter

That Father knife is already an heirloom. What a beautiful knife.


Randy, this is why knifemakers live forever. We live through our creations.

----------


## chesapeake 50

Talented guy   craftsmanship  shows  I very much like the Pine Cone stainless and am trying to picture a Ivory Micarta set on a Damascus  .  They are something to pass from generation to generation. 

   Only thing prettier than a good knife is a "good looking" women from just about anywhere.       :whip:  :gimp: 

  Me wife caught me drooling she thought over the women comment.

----------


## Rick

I just hope she wasn't holding a well crafted knife when she did.

----------


## chesapeake 50

No I keep knives away from her she put herself through RN schooling by working in the county morgue.  Seriously

----------


## randallss7

I love this knife I have made 3 of this style so far, one from s30v (mine) 1 from cmps154cm (my sons) and now this one from Damascus.  Balance point on these knives comes in right at the bolster, they are lighter than full tang knives, they have a simple but elegant draw to them, shape is simple but affective for all I have put in front of it, cant wait to do some deer work with one this season.  Forgive the pic's as I used my phone my camera would not come on I guess its time for a new one.

8 1/4 total
blade 3 3/4''
handle is black walnut with single 1/4" mosaic pin.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

That's one of the more plain handles you've shown on here. It really makes that blade pop out. Black walnut is always a nice wood. I like the color of it. That copper bolster blends well with the wood and leaves the blade very visible. That knife has a very nice look to it. It has a nice art deco look to it only instead of the handle being art deco it's the blade. Pretty cool.

----------


## Winter

I like that one quite a bit. How did you get the copper finished like that? Looks almost like amber.

----------


## randallss7

> I like that one quite a bit. How did you get the copper finished like that? Looks almost like amber.


I used a copper patina solution on it, to get the patina out of the way, since it takes only a few days for it to turn that color anyway.

----------


## randallss7

another one of these completed for a customer, dang its hot out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Buckman95

Nice blade! What's the handle material? Pine cone?

----------


## randallss7

> Nice blade! What's the handle material? Pine cone?


Yes, this happens every time I post a knife, people end up wanting one just like the last, this one is also stabilized emerald green pine cone.  I have one more on the books next one will have copper bolster.

----------


## Ranger F

U sir, are an artist!   Beautiful work!

----------


## chesapeake 50

Please post the pic of the one with a copper bolster  I have a vested interest in it       :dissolve:

----------


## randallss7

> Please post the pic of the one with a copper bolster  I have a vested interest in it


It will be a few weeks before I start it but I will post it, when I'm finished., thanks.

----------


## randallss7

I guess some solders like hunting style knives as this one is going to be headed over seas.  The buyer wanted a Roman numeral III incorporated into the knife so I filed one in the spine of the knife in the middle of regular file work, then the tricky part I left enough of the bark from the rams horn to make a III one each side...kind of, rams horn is a natural material and has a mind of its own.

This one turned out 7 1/4" total with a 3" blade, made from Alabama Damascus.
Handle is Rams horn scales with Mosaic pins and tube, bolster is 416 stainless with a "brushed" finish.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Sweeeeeet.

----------


## randallss7

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Holy cow. I completely missed that pine cone one. I named that one Water & Woods. That Damascus blade looks just like water and the pine cone says the rest. That may be one of the prettiest knives I've ever seen. 

I'm sure that Ram's Horn will be proudly owned by your customer. It's a beautiful knife. But that pine cone is truly something special to my eyes.

----------


## randallss7

> Holy cow. I completely missed that pine cone one. I named that one Water & Woods. That Damascus blade looks just like water and the pine cone says the rest. That may be one of the prettiest knives I've ever seen. 
> 
> I'm sure that Ram's Horn will be proudly owned by your customer. It's a beautiful knife. But that pine cone is truly something special to my eyes.


Thank you very much for the kind words.  Here is the finished rams horn knife with sheath.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Buckman95

Very nice knives.I like the filework on both sides of the pine cone knife and how you got the III on the ram horn blade.

----------


## randallss7

1st knife going out to a Wilderness survival forum member!  This one I took it upon myself to do some experiment on I usually make this knife around 8" I shaved 1/2" off the handle to see if I could improve on carry length without sacrificing handle comfort, anyway I think the original is a little more comfortable in hand but this one is not bad, I can always make them however.

7 5/8" total
blade 3 1/8
handle is stabilized redwood burl with 416 stainless bolster and nickel silver pins and tube.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Winter

Good looking knife.

----------


## randallss7

Here is my first saber bevel knife.  I didn't grind this one I made it by hand with a file for some reason, even though I drilled the holes with a drill press which kind of defeated the whole no "power tool" idea which I quickly gave up on...lol.  It doesn't look like my usual knives but it actually turned out almost just like I wanted it to.  Blade is 0-1 tool steel and I parkerized it. I filed it at 12.5 degrees as advised by Bush Monkey knives...thanks for the information.  Very light compared to what I usually make, anyway one more to play with for a while, then throw in the drawer...lol.

8 1/4" total, blade is 3 9/16" handle is Arbuckle Mountain grown Hickory...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Whoever gets that redwood burl should be proud. That's a very nice knife.

----------


## randallss7

A no frills 6 1/8" EDC in 0-1 tool steel and black and orange g-10 this one is on its way to Canada..."eh".

6 1/8" total
2 1/5" blade
handle is black and orange g-10 with brass pins and tube.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

You do some fine work sir. It makes me want to get back out to the shop.

----------


## randallss7

That's not a knife...This is a knife...lol, well not that big but pretty big.  This one was fun..

12" total
7" blade 3/16" stock thickness 0-1 tool steel.
handle is woodland camo 416 stainless bolster 9 1/16" pins single 1/4" mosiac and nickel silver lanyard tube.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

Here is the 1st of an order of four 7" EDC/Hunters all will be cmp154cm and wood handle of some kind.

7" total
blade 2 3/4"


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

That is a genuinely sweet knife.

----------


## Winter

More great work. I like the 7" bowie quite a bit.

----------


## randallss7

Thanks, and now its brother in Spalted Stabilized Tamarind

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh man. That top one has a wolf's head in the scale. Sort of....Cool. You do some great file work.

----------


## crashdive123

Spalted wood is always a winner.  Well done.

----------


## Winter

I love your mosaic lanyard tubes. Very few people do that.

----------


## randallss7

Pantzzzz

two down two to go, I should be camping this weekend...lol.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

Well I put in a full day, worked hard but didn't get any thing finished.  I did get 3 7" EDC in cmp154cm ready to go into kiln tomorrow, and I have two 0-1 and one 1095 blades almost ready for forge/heat treatment, a little more prep work on the high carbon blades.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

I had a very busy and productive weekend, I'm taking next week end off to go dove hunting, so I needed to knock a few out.  Sorry about the pics but I am still haveing problems with my camera I guess it's time for a new one.

stabilized black ash burl, cmp 154cm stainless,  7" total, blade 2 3/4"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

stabilized California Buckeye, cmp 154cm, 7" total, blade 2 3/4"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

black and gray g10 handle, 7 1/4" total, 3" blade, cmp 1543cm stainless

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

last but not least a simple hunter made from 3/16" stock thickness 1095, full flat grind down to .015'' before heat treatment, thats about as thin as I can go without getting waves in the edge.  Made this one a little softer than usual target hardness was 58/59 hrc.  Handle is self gathered black walnut from the good old Arbuckle mountiand here in Oklahoma with nickel silver bolster and pins. Tapered tang on this one,  no file work as I couldn't bear to do another.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

You are a busy busy man.

----------


## randallss7

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

simple but functional Canadian belt knife cut from 1/8" stock thickness 1095 high carbon, handle is black walnut.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

a couple in CMP154cm stainless

8 1/4" total
3 3/4" blade, cut from 3/16" stock thickness cmp154cm stainless with a full flat grind.
handle is stabilized spalted Tamarind, nickel silver stacked bolster, nickel silver and copper Mosaic pins, tapered tang.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

8" total
3 1/2" blade, full flat grind on 3/16" stock thickness cmp154cm.
handle is Iron Wood.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Do you ever make crappy lookin' knives? Another work of art.

----------


## Ranger F

They are awesome!  I'd be afraid to scratch m up by usin m.

----------


## randallss7

> Do you ever make crappy lookin' knives? Another work of art.


its funny you say that, the knives I always think will be the biggest hits fall flat, and the ones I do not car fro one way or the other I end up making a dozen of?  I will figure it out some day, the loveless above is one of my personal favourites it melts into the hand and looks good to boot, if I do say so myself.

----------


## randallss7

> They are awesome!  I'd be afraid to scratch m up by usin m.


Here is how I look at a custom knife, its like buying a new Ford truck.  When you go the the car lot you want to get one nice and shiny, knowing full well you are going to drive it straight way through the byers on the next hunting trip. Thats why when the lustre is gone, you need something underneath good quality materials and craftsmanship.

----------


## chesapeake 50

good looking knife and it looks like it will lay in your hand good

----------


## randallss7

I think I may get stuck wit this one, the guy who ordered it is crawdadding on me.  Anyway here is the sheath.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

Gorgeous. I'm still not doing stainless because that foil is so expensive. I need better temp control anyway, so I suppose it'll wait while I get more together.

----------


## randallss7

> Gorgeous. I'm still not doing stainless because that foil is so expensive. I need better temp control anyway, so I suppose it'll wait while I get more together.


there not as much fun to make, they cost a lot more in supplies.  With that said I have a friend that makes knives from 440c a torch and warm mineral oil, might give it a try.  I get 1095 high carbon a bar 18" x 1 1/2" x 3/16 for 9.00, a bar of cmp154cm same size will cost me 46.95 for flat stock and 58.95 for precision flat ground.  I usually buy my steel in 36" lengths but you do not really save very much doing it that way.  Playing in the fire is a lot more fun, and takes more skill, heat treating carbon steel in my forge is one of the fun parts for me, putting a blank in foil and walking away until the timer goes off just doesn't do it for me.  As far as cost you simply figure all supplies and pass it on the the customer/buyer.  You also get into the fact that it will cost you more to make one than someone can go to Walmart and buy one.

----------


## randallss7

Here is a prototype I'm thinking about adding to my line up, may change the butt a little not sure yet.

7 3/4" total
3 1/2" blade 1/8 stock thickness 1095
handle is simple black and green  g10 and nickel silver pins

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

That does have a sleek look to it. Wonder what that would look like with a powder coated blade? Still a nice looking blade.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like it would be a nice addition.

----------


## randallss7

10 1/2 inches total
5" blade made from 3/16 stock thickness cmps30v
handle is camo g-10 with 3 1/4" nickle silver tubes in handle.

entire knife blade and handle was given a good sand blasting.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Holy cow. I do like that. Not only is it aesthetically appealing but it has quite a bit of versatility as well. Nice job.

----------


## Buckman95

Nice.Cool design and I like the jimping.Is the protruding steel with the lanyard hole meant as a glass breaker?

----------


## randallss7

> Nice.Cool design and I like the jimping.Is the protruding steel with the lanyard hole meant as a glass breaker?


glass breaker, hammer, it would make a good knot on someones head if one was so inclined and then it makes it look cool....lol.  I put quite a bit of thinking into the handle of this knife, most of the knives similar to this one has a straight handle as the production knives want to get them from as little steel as possible.  I have made a few for random law enforcement they always want it made like that, mostly for glass breaking, but for head breaking also I would assume.  Here it is in the reverse grip, notice the jimping on the rear of the tang comes into play on the thumb now and the inside of the thumb ramp now acts as the palm grip, simple I know but wanted to point that out also the reason for a 5 1/5" handle.  This one is going to a guy who has several hunting knives from me now he wants this one for a general purpose outdoor knife, not sure what he will use it for?  Oh and ignore the knife makers hands, I dont think I will make it as a hand model....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

two pots of coffee and I'm ready for sheath making...lol.  I had a choice word to say to myself when the buyer emaild back and said "can I get a leather sheath made so I can use it vertial and horizontal on my belt or molly pack"..... After I got over the inital shock at having to come up with something else, I had this idea.  This knife sheath can be worn left side, right side, front side, or back, handle forword or backwards in vertical or horizontal orentation even upside down if you wish....BOOYAH!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Buckman95

Nice sheath.Very functional.Same for that breaker on the knife.I was thinking about adding something like that to one of the next knives I try to make.Very cool.

----------


## Rick

That's a pretty nice pair of pants. Can it do diagonal carry? (just kidding)

----------


## randallss7

I drew this knife up one morning goofing around, then decided to make it, I'm really digging it, its light, thin, slim sharp and pointy.  this one is made from 1/8" 1095 with full flat grind so it gets very thin at the tip.  Not a problem if used like a knfe.  I plan on making it in a 5/32 version also dependion on intended use.  Anyway let me know if its worty of the line up?

8" total
3 1/2" with 3 1/8 cutting edge, cut from 1/8" thich 1095
handle is black/green g-10 with 9 1/16" pins and one 1/4" lanyard tube.
sheath is kydex with vertical/horizontal belt clip.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

OK this is the last one from my vacation....from my regular job...lol, but as you can tell I was plenty busy at home.  I got in a hurry to finish this one and forgot a very important part of the knife...the buyer wanted a stainless bolster on it, but I completly forgot to drill the holes until I took it out of the tool wrap and had one of those Oh crap moments.  So I decided to just add some black and green micarta scales and be done with it.  I will Start the replacement next weekend as I'm going hunting myself the next couple days.

10 1/4" total
blade is 5 3/8" 4 1/2 of cutting edge, 3/16" stock thickness s30v, blade has sand blasted finish on flat parts and hand sanded finish on bevels.
handle is black and olive micarta, scales started at 3/8" so handle on this one thick and round.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I like both of those knives. I like the second one better but the first one is very nice. The second one is just personal preference. I like the swedge grind on it.

----------


## III World War

Wow! Great handwork!  :Big Grin:

----------


## randallss7

made myself a little lock back, I have been carrying a little barlow I made myself but decided I wanted a locking blade so I put this together, basically from tailings laying around the shop.

6 1/8" total, 3 1/2 closed weight 4oz
blade is 2 5/8" of 0-1 tool steel at 1/8" thick
handle is stabilized tamarind
pins and bolster are brass

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Buckman95

Cool.Nice little lockback.

----------


## Rick

Another nice one. I like the choice of scales. Works well with the brass bolster and pins.

----------


## randallss7

Here is a simple 1095 and walnut hunter I just finished, blade is 5/32" thick 1095 high carbon, clay quenched and acid etched to bring out the hamon. 

7 3/4 total
blade is 3 1/4" @ 5/32" stock thickness.
handle is walnut with brass pins.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

this one in 5/32 stock thickness 1095, full flat grind. Handle is black and blue G-10 my favorite color g-10 handle.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Dadgum those are nice looking knives. I really like the walnut handled one. It has some very nice grain in it. I'm not a fan of short blades but the blue one is sure a pretty knife.

----------


## randallss7

7 7/8" total, blade is 3 1/4" @ 5/32" stock thickness, full flat grind.  Handle is black and blue g-10 with nickel silver accents.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

Hunting has really been cutting into my knife making time...lol finished this one up today. Another of the slim EDC this one in 1/8" 1095 and acid etched. Handle is camo G-10

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

I clay quenched the blade then acid etched it, after the etch I lightly sanded it with 1000g wet paper it really made the hamon (temper line) pop, not sure how I feel about the over all end results of the finish but it is what it is...right.  The handle is Ironwood with brass pins and tube.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Another beauty.

----------


## randallss7

Thanks Crash have not had much time to make knives lately, been sitting in a tree to much...lol.  Here this one is finished and ready for a new home.

Here is another 8" edc/hunter in a 3 piece knife, this one is fancied up just a tad with a Mosaic lanyard tube and Iron wood handle, and a clay quenched differentially heat treated blade acid etched to bring out the Hamon (temper line), but still fairly simple design and on the economical side of things.


8" total
blade is 3 1/2" total @ 5/32 stock thickness, blade is clay quenched differentially heat treated lightly acid etched to bring out Hamon (temper line).
Handle is ironwood with 9 1/6" brass pins and Mosaic lanyard tube
sheath is 8-9 oz leather.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NVRDONE

Beautiful knives! I think I like the ironwood scales the best.

----------


## randallss7

6 1/8" total
blade is 2 3/8" from 1/8" stock thickness 0-1 tool steel full flat grind.
handle is ironwood with two 7/32 Mosaic pins and one 7/32" Mosaic lanyard tube, then 5 1/16 nickel silver pins.
sheath 8-9 oz leather hand stamped with basic basket weave and rope border.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Another fine work of art.

----------


## crashdive123

More knife goodness.  I like desert ironwood.

----------


## randallss7

A pair of 8" Alabama Damascus hunters for Father and Son, just in time or Christmas.

8" total
blade is 3 3/8"
handles are stabilized mesquite, with 416 stainless bolsters and copper/nickel silver Mosaic pins.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

8 3/4 OAL
blade is 4 1/4" at 5/32" stock thickness.
Handle is stabilized Mesquite burl with 416 stainless bolster with copper/nickel silver Mosaic pins
sheath is 8-9 oz leather, double stitched and dyed saddle tan.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Great looking knife as always.

----------


## randallss7

I have not had much time for knife making here latly, I usually do not take knife orders with deadlines as I like to do them on my own time.  But I hade one to make for a charity Archery shoot that supports breast cancer,  "Canadian Archers for a cause" they can be found on facebook if interested.  It was kind of interesting he wanted a knife in pink but not necessarly for a girl...lol.  Any way this is what I came up with.

7 3/4" total
3" blade made from 5/32 stock thickness cmps154cm
pink g-10 handle with 9 1/16 nickel silver pins and a 1/4" mosiac and 1/4" mosiac lanyard tube and nickle silver bolster. Pink camo lanyard.
sheath is 8-9 oz leather dyed saddle tan.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

I bet that will auction for a nice price and for a good cause.  Nice job!

----------


## randyt

very nice!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Excellent!

----------


## Ranger F

U sir... Do awesome work!    If I needed one more knife?.... Need?   U take trades?  Jk.  Awesome work.  U are defiantly a true artist!

----------


## randallss7

> U sir... Do awesome work!    If I needed one more knife?.... Need?   U take trades?  Jk.  Awesome work.  U are defiantly a true artist!


Yes I take trades when time allows for me to spoil myself with something.  I just traded for this and just finished making the holster for it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

9.5" total with file work on entire spine, and tang. 
blade is 4 1/2" made from 3/16 stock thickness Alabama Damascus
handle is 416 stainless bolster, with white and nickel silver stacking, green stabilized cactus scales with Mosaic pins and tube.
Sheath is 8-9 oz leather dyed saddle tan.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## MrFixIt

Outstanding work sir.
I aspire to be that good.
Thank you for sharing!

----------


## randallss7

bone handle dagger

CMPS35vn stainless steel
10" total length, blade 5 3/16" 
handle is brass, black micarta and cow bone.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

little pack axe made from a lawn mower blade

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

